# طلب من الاخوة في مصر .. مراكز تدريبية



## ابوصـــــالح (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاكارم ...

كثير ما يسأل الكثيرون عن مراكز تدريب تعطي دورات تدريبية على برامج مختلفة من ادارة المشاريع .. مثل دورات في برنامج المايكروسوفت بروجكت وبرنامج البرايمافيرا، ودورات في التخطيط للمشاريع، ودورات عامه عن تخصص ادارة المشاريع، ودورات عن شهادة ادارة المشاريع Pmp وخلافها من الدورات.

ولسبب ان معظم الاخوان والاخوات في الخليج يبحثوا الى مثل هذه الدورات في ارض الكنانة "مصر" ارجوا من الاخوة التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع ووضع عناوين المراكز التدريبية وارقام تلفوناتهم وياريت نبذه بسيطة عن اهم الدورات التي يقدمونها، مع ذكر اذا كان هذا المعهد او ذاك من المراكز الجيده والموصى بها.

فياريت لو نقدر سوياً مساعدة هؤلاء الاخوان .. والاجر من الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## الزعيم2000 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل الكريم الدكتور أبو صالح وجميع الأخوة المهندسين 
حياكم الله جميعا وجعل منكم الخير للبلاد والعباد

يوجد فى مصر عدة مراكز تدريب أشهرها على حد علمى 
1-مركز بروما ستار - دورات فى جميع مواد وأدوات إدارة المشروعات - وله فرع على ما أظن فى المملكة السعودية
2-مركز إميند ( دورات فى إعداد etc , PMP ,IBMA
3-مكتب الدكتور عادل السمادونى - مايكرو سوفت بروجكت-

لدى الأن عنوان وتليفونات مركز بروماستار وسأحاول أن أوالى حضراتكم بباقى العناوين والتليفونات 

002025240508 تليفون
00225258015 فاكس 

وستجدون مرفقا مانيوال التدريب الخاص بهم 
وشكر الله لكم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (3 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز زعيم الملتقى ... بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك

بس اين المرفقات؟؟؟


----------



## shartooh (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
دائما مميز يا ابو صالح وسؤال مهم والله بس ياريت ياريت اسعار الدورات كمان معاها علمود واحد يحسب متى يأخذ اجازة مع الوقت طبعا يعني يارت جدول وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*اليكم الملف و اسف للخطأ*

اسف اخوانى وشكرا للاخ ابو صالح
اليكم الملف المرفق
يحتوى على جميع المواد التى يدرسها مركز بروماستار و نبذة عن كل منها

اما عن الاسعار فاظن انها تتراوح من 1200 حتى 1500 جنيه مصرى
والمدة فى حدود اسبوع 5 او 6 ايام متواصلين


----------



## shartooh (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الى الاخ الزعيم اذا امكن توضيح يعني ادرس اسبوع وامتحن في نفس المركز ويعطوني شهادة Pmp من نفس المركز؟ ام انا على خطأ واشكرك يا اخي في الله


----------



## shartooh (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز الزعيم السلام عليكم
الاسعار لكل كورس ام للساعة يعني 1500 جنيه تساوي 250$ اليس كذلك ؟ ام ماذا ؟
يا اخي ارجو المساعدة لأني انوي ان آتي الى مصر وادرس في مركز برو ماستر وايضا انوه انه الاخ والاستاذ الفاضل عياد نصحني بأن البروماستر اسعاره مرتفعة قليلا فهل لك من نصيحة واتمنى ان نلتقي في القاهرة ولو هسه العراقي صعب يدخل لأي بلد بس مصر تستحق المحاولة


----------



## الزعيم2000 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

لا يا أخى يالنسبة لكورسات Pmp لا اعرف بالضيط مدة دراستها
لكن مركز بروما ستار ليس فيه امتحان الpmp نفسه , ولكنه يدرس المواضيع المؤهلة فقط ,
انما هو مركز واحد فقط للامتحان فى مصر على ما اعتقد هو مركز يسمى اميدايست


----------



## الزعيم2000 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اى نعم 250$ للكورس كاملا فى مدة اعتقد انها مضغوطة جدا
لكن ساستفسر و أرد على حضرتك 
أهلا و مرحبا بك فى مصر قريبا إن شاء الله , اللهم فرج كربك


----------



## shartooh (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر لك يا اخي الفاضل 
وهذا عنواني على النت للتواصل واشكرك جزيل الشكر واسف على الازعاج
shartooh101 at yahooo.com


----------



## المهندس . محمد (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اخواتي توجد ايضا هذه الدوره الخاصة بارارده المشروعات بالجامعه الامريكيه بالقاهره وهي دوره ممتازه


----------



## shartooh (4 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي محمد المليجي السلام عليكم
الرجاء اوقات واسعار ولاننسى اننا انشاء الله مدراء مشاريع فأهم شيء هو Time & Cost Diagram


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني الكرام على المعلومات المفيده
واتمنى ان تكون المعلومات مفيده لمن في حاجة الى حضور دورات عن ادارة المشاريع في مصر

موضوع ذو علاقة بالمراكز التدريبية ...المراكز المعتمدة لكورسات الأدارة المشاريع في مصر ...


----------



## الكتاروني (13 سبتمبر 2007)

email: [email protected]

Web: http://www.promastar.com

وفي السعودية شركة بروماستار فيع السعودية اسمه IPMS 
Wael Ammar, PMP
Consultancy Manager.
Integrated Project Management Solutions (IPMS). 

Gsm :966 (50) 919-8136
Tel :966 1 201 2991 EXT 1111 
Fax :966 1 201 2987
E-mail:[email protected]


----------

